# Imitator ID?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

What are these Imitators? 
I am looking for an Imitator that have a green body lot like the first image.

























Thank you,
Steve


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

ranitomeya imitator nominat (??sp.)


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Steve, 

These are the spotted morph of imitator (and variabilis). The morph is referred to as 'standard' or 'nominant' in the hobby. The second picture is actually the model species variabilis.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep, Nominat is what you're looking for.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the Variabilis from the Inibico Line and out of seven two have more of a yellow coloration while the rest are mostly green.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

second pic is a southern variabilis


----------

